# ...2 weeks early...2 and 3...and 4



## ()relics (Nov 3, 2010)

Now I was sure that this particular doe wouldn't be the first doe in the group to kid...But I was wrong...She kidded yesterday, nearly 2 weeks before I figured she was due.  She is a fullblood and this is her first kidding so I never know what to expect because I have no previous data, on which, to base my "predictions".  Anyway she had Twins, a boy and a girl...But she has No Milk, possibly because she is so early...So the kids are currently in the kitchen in a welping box and drinking from a bottle and hoping for fresh goat milk from their mom...girl on the left boy on the right...both correct and 2 teated....They could be registered ABGA but they will be USBGA....





I'm pleased that the first doe in the group had twins, not so much that it appears I am their mother...Hopefully the rest will follow suit, the twin thing not the No Milk thing...and #2 isn't far behind...trying for the 6 does in 10 day thing again


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 3, 2010)

Very cute! Hopefully mom's milk will come in for you.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 3, 2010)

Boer babies are just soo cute, congrats!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats....they're adorable.  
Love her head....he's got big ol' buck legs already, don't he?


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 3, 2010)

Awww...they are too adorable!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful...  I hope her milk comes soon for you too!!


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats! Here is hoping her milk comes soon. Nice looking kids.


----------



## ()relics (Nov 7, 2010)

Fb #2 followed yesterday with a single Buckling kid...88% #3 kidded last night with a single buckling.  So in the picture FB buckling, he is going to be wethered and shown by my son, next is FB buckling, twin he is going to remain intact, For Now, next is 94% buckling, he is going to be wethered and shown by my daughter, and last is FB doeling twin, I will be keeping her and adding her to my herd.  The twins are still being bottle fed but spend the day in the barn with the rest of the kids...




1 more doe to follow....then a small break, before the other 2 in the group....then done til march....these are mostly first timer does so glad they are out of they way...


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm liking this kid crop.  Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like you got some nice kids there.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats, lots of great looking kids, and other than no milk, no big problems even for 1st timers!


----------



## ()relics (Nov 9, 2010)

So I was just finishing up on some morning paperwork and thought I should check on #4...Only to find she had kidded, twin girls.  Both are correct and 2 teated, imagine that...She is another first timer.Both doelings will be registered, USBGA, and I will be keeping them...Just goes to show you how much a good herdsire is worth...





2 does left in this group but they are still a couple weeks away, and first timers as well...then done til march...All these kids save 1 this fall were sired by my Ivan buck...He is over there<----...the kid with the solid colored front leg, from a previous doe is Jakes first kid, and he will be the sire of the last 2 sets of kids as well...Old Ivan had quite a fall run...16 kids from 10 does,  9 doelings and 7 bucklings with 6 sets of twins, some from first time kidders....
Moral of the story:  Buy the best buck you can find...you will be happy you did every time one of your does throws a set of healthy twins...JMO...but what do I know


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 9, 2010)

Ooooh....Love that red girl.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the one with the light brown head.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 9, 2010)

Very cute. No matter what the animal, always good to breed to the best you can afford.


----------



## ()relics (Nov 9, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I like the one with the light brown head.


Now you understand why it would be hard to make the decision to get rid of Ivan?


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of solid-colored meat goats, but....yeah....that little red doe's awful purty.


----------



## ()relics (Nov 9, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of solid-colored meat goats, but....yeah....that little red doe's awful purty.


I'm not either but the red gene is a remnant of the solid red buck that I used several years ago.  At the time it seemed like the right thing to do, what with the "red trend" but it amounted to sacrificing size for color.  Now after a few years back to a giant sized traditional bucks, the colored kids are starting to get bigger and fewer.  I have 2 solid does and 1 paint.  I'll keep this one, plus 2 from an earlier group to make 6 total "red" goats. 
   I have found that a BIG colored wether will get a second look from a judge at a show, and sometimes that is all it takes to win a class, providing they have the frame and conformation....one of the reasons I will be wethering the fb buck kid with the solid colored front leg, something different sometimes wins....and colored kids are REALLY easy to sell, especially when they are registered.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 9, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutly!  I should send you a picture of Diaz, the boy I bought.  10 months old and about 180 lbs.  He got right to work, brought 6 of my does into heat in 1 day and 4 more 2 days later. 

Too bad you are keeping those two girls......


----------



## helmstead (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats!  They're adorable - and great job for those first timers!


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats! Beautiful Babies!!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful babies!  Congratulations!


----------

